# JailBreaking is it legal?



## crookedmaze (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello I have a few questions about jailbreaking iphones

1.)Is it legal?

2.)Is it safe security wise?

3.)Does it slow down your phone

4.)Can I do things like setup apache on my phone etc.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

> United States
> In response to a request by the Electronic Frontier Foundation, the U.S. Copyright Office explicitly recognized an exemption to the DMCA to permit jailbreaking in order to allow iPhone owners to use their phones with applications that are not available from Apple's store, and to unlock their iPhones for use with unapproved carriers.


iOS jailbreaking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

1) It's not illegal, but it does void the warranty.
2) Not according to Apple, but you can make it so if you plug the holes jailbreaking can create.
3) Not that I have been able to tell on my devices, but then I've never done a side by side test.
4) Google will tell you the answer to that one.


----------



## crookedmaze (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------

